# Radicale + IMAP Authentication



## frozen (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Forum,
I'm currently setting up www/radicale on a FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 #0 machine.

My problem is that the daemon gracefully quits right after launch.

This is logged without verbose logging:

```
2014-09-22 20:32:12,721 - INFO: Starting Radicale
2014-09-22 20:32:12,721 - DEBUG: Authentication type is IMAP
2014-09-22 20:32:12,734 - DEBUG: Rights type is Owner_Only
2014-09-22 20:32:12,734 - DEBUG: Cleaning up
```

The same with verbose logging enabled:

```
2014-09-22 20:33:10,704 - INFO: Starting Radicale
2014-09-22 20:33:10,705 - DEBUG: Authentication type is IMAP
2014-09-22 20:33:10,715 - DEBUG: Rights type is Owner_Only
2014-09-22 20:33:10,715 - DEBUG: Cleaning up
```

This is my config file:

```
[server]
# CalDAV server hostnames separated by a comma
# IPv4 syntax: address:port
# IPv6 syntax: [address]:port
# For example: 0.0.0.0:9999, [::]:9999
# IPv6 adresses are configured to only allow IPv6 connections
hosts = 0.0.0.0:SOME PORT
# SSL flag, enable HTTPS protocol
ssl = True
# SSL certificate path
certificate = /usr/local/etc/radicale/ssl/radicale.crt
# SSL private key
key = /usr/local/etc/radicale/ssl/radicale.key
# SSL Protocol used. See python's ssl module for available values
protocol = PROTOCOL_SSLv23
# Ciphers available. See python's ssl module for available ciphers
ciphers =
# Reverse DNS to resolve client address in logs
dns_lookup = False
# Root URL of Radicale (starting and ending with a slash)
base_prefix = /
# Possibility to allow URLs cleaned by a HTTP server, without the base_prefix
can_skip_base_prefix = False
# Message displayed in the client when a password is needed
realm = Radicale - Password Required


[encoding]
# Encoding for responding requests
request = utf-8
# Encoding for storing local collections
stock = utf-8


[auth]
# Authentication method
# Value: None | htpasswd | IMAP | LDAP | PAM | courier | http | remote_user | custom
type = IMAP


# IMAP Configuration
imap_hostname = SOME IP ADRESS
imap_port = 993
imap_ssl = True


[rights]
# Rights backend
# Value: None | authenticated | owner_only | owner_write | from_file | custom
type = Owner_Only

[storage]
# Storage backend
# Value: filesystem | multifilesystem | database | custom
type = filesystem

# Folder for storing local collections, created if not present
filesystem_folder = /usr/local/etc/radicale/collections/


[logging]
# Logging configuration file
# If no config is given, simple information is printed on the standard output
# For more information about the syntax of the configuration file, see:
# http://docs.python.org/library/logging.config.html
config = /usr/local/etc/radicale/logging
# Set the default logging level to debug
debug = False
# Store all environment variables (including those set in the shell)
full_environment = False
```

What am I overlooking? 

Thanks for your help,

Sincerely

-frozen


----------



## anlashok (Sep 22, 2014)

```
hosts = 0.0.0.0:SOME PORT
```

shouldn't this be your actual IP address?, unless you purposely anonymised it to 0.0.0.0


----------



## frozen (Sep 22, 2014)

Nope, this only means that this daemon listens an all interfaces / ip addresses.
Thanks though.
-frozen


----------

